# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Alleenstaande moeder en toch ongewenst zwanger

## Linka

Tsja ik was 6 dagen over de tijd, ik dacht dat ik ongesteld moest worden, nou ging ik toch test halen bij apotheek, ja hoor meteen raak, zwanger!

Ik heb al dochtertje van bijna 4 jaar as november. Ik woon al alleen sinds zij 1,5 jaar was. Ik ben bij haar vader weggegaan.

Ik kreeg relatie met alleenstaande vader van twee meiden van 7 en 3 jaar. Maar hij liet me niet horen en achteraf hoorde ik dat hij boos was op mij omdat ik alles aan me beste vriendin vertelde, is niet terug gekomen om met mij komen te praten...nou moe...Dat wist ik pas 3 weken later toen ik dat hoorde. Volgende dag heb ik maar test gedaan, ik moest mijn huidige relatie wel verbreken, want het ging toch niet zo, hij was toen mijn ex en ging toch proberen, maar sinds vorige week toen ik nog niet wist dat ik zwanger ben dat het niet meer ging (niet de vader van mijn dochtertje). Dus moest ik hem wel vertellen, hij werd wel kwaad, hij en ik hadden altijd veilig gevreeen. Bij die man die mijn zwanger had gemaakt is dus helaas perongelukje, maar dat was op de laatste dag van de menstruatie, toch geraakt.......

Nou ik had dus smsje gestuurd naar hem om te vertellen, hij zei dat hij voor vriendin kiest(jaja nieuwe vriendin, was ik ook kwaad om, als hij wel komen opdagen dan was niks aan te hand) hij had besloten dat hij voor vriendin koos niet voor mij terwijl het NIET de bedoeling was, maar om erover te praten over ongeboren kindje, dus hij dacht maar steeds dat ik over relatie ging maar dat was helemaal niet zo, ik had over mijn ongeboren kindje en zijn zaad.....

Maar ik ben alleen en hij liet me niet meer horen terwijl hij gisteren zou komen om te praten, maar tot nu nog niks gehoord!

Zit ik nu heel erg in mijn knoop....abortus wil ik absoluut niet, maar als het moet moet dat maar....het is verschrikkelijk....!

Ik werk niet en ik leef op dit moment in uitkering.....

Wat nu?

Hij weet het nog steeds niet wat hij wil dat zei hij op de laatste smsje, ongelofelijk......

Morgenochtend moet ik naar de dokter om te bespreken, mijn zusje gaat ook mee...

----------

